# Deathwatch Book



## Relic of Light (Dec 24, 2009)

Steve Parker, who brought us Rynn's World, next project is a full length novel based on Talon Squad.

http://www.red-stevie.com/2010/02/aftermath.html



> According to numerous accounts, Black Library Live! was a huge success this year. Naturally, I'm a bit miffed that I couldn't be there in person, but there you go. Living on the other side of this rock has its disadvantages sometimes.
> 
> Those who attended the show and watched my half-hour video session will already know this, but it's high time I let the rest of you in on what I'm working on now. You ready for this? Hell, most of you probably guessed already...
> 
> ...


Edit, I meant to put this in the news forum, is it alright here? If not could one of the big boss men move the post please.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Its fine putting it here! It's a great piece of specialized news, so this would be the spot where it belongs. 

Thats awesome! I've been waiting for a deathwatch novel and now my prayers have been answered! And Steve Parker no less, good choice if you ask me. I can't wait to see what he's gonna do with Talon Squad. :victory:

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Since the last Deathwatch series was great, despite C.S Goto being the writer, im looking forward to this.

One question. Who are Talon Squad?.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If memory serves, Talon squad is a deathwatch kill team from one of the short stories in heroes of the space marines. Very well done story that one, will be very happy to see a full book of its kind.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I doubt I will be buying this. Sadly, I did not enjoy the story in Heroes Of The Space Marines and put it down after about ten pages. However, I am willing to give it another go if I like the looks of this and shall read through it again. Yet, this has to have one hell of a cover and section on the back for me to consider reading it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> If memory serves, Talon squad is a deathwatch kill team from one of the short stories in heroes of the space marines. Very well done story that one, will be very happy to see a full book of its kind.


Hah how fortunate. I just got that book today, along with Tales of Heresy. Ive only read Skull Harvest and Renegades so far though. Ill give the Deathwatch story a read later tonight.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

After reading _Headhunted_ I can't wait for this book now. Talon squad are awesome, especially Watcher and Ghost. I hope this does turn into a series because it could be one of BL's best.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

I have some mixed feelings about this. I loved the short story Headhunted and I've been eager for more stories about kill team Talon but Steve Parker's novel Rynn's World left me feeling "Meh.." I didn't like or disliked it but it was a big step down from Headhunterd. Fortunately, according to Steve's website there is another short story about kill team Talon called Exhumed coming out sometime before they get their own novel. If Exhumed is good then I'll be looking forward to Parker's Deathwatch novel. If Exhumed is another disappointment then I may have to skip this.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

Bad news on the Deathwatch novel front. According to his blog Steve has been having some problems with this one. Check out this link for more details.

http://red-stevie.com/?p=484

That he mentions restarting it doesn't sound good


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

It's supposed to be called Kill Squad. and they've had the cover art for it done for a while. i'm just waiting for the news that it's finished. 

CP


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> It's supposed to be called Kill Squad. and they've had the cover art for it done for a while. i'm just waiting for the news that it's finished.
> 
> CP


I seriously doubt that. There is already a Deathwatch Print on Demand omnibus called Kill Squad that collects the two Deathwatch novels by Goto. This is a completely new novel by Steve Parker. I doubt BL would use the same name for both, to confusing. Also, sense Parker appears to be starting over we could have a loooonnngg wait


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

joechip said:


> I seriously doubt that. There is already a Deathwatch Print on Demand omnibus called Kill Squad that collects the two Deathwatch novels by Goto. This is a completely new novel by Steve Parker. I doubt BL would use the same name for both, to confusing. Also, sense Parker appears to be starting over we could have a loooonnngg wait


no unfortunately, it's true. I'm aware of the POD book, as I was the one who leaked it's existence to the rest of the world, almost a full year before it was released. lol:victory:

and yes they did use the same name. I'm aware of the novel myself as well. as i've had the cover art for it for some time. I'll ask for permission to share what i've got. and if i can i'll post it here.

CP

EDIT: forgot to mention, another possible title for it was Crucible of Hate.


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> no unfortunately, it's true. I'm aware of the POD book, as I was the one who leaked it's existence to the rest of the world, almost a full year before it was released. lol:victory:
> 
> and yes they did use the same name. I'm aware of the novel myself as well. as i've had the cover art for it for some time. I'll ask for permission to share what i've got. and if i can i'll post it here.
> 
> ...


:shok:

Wow. I am just amazed at how stupid that is. What are they thinking?

"Ok, so we've got this book about the Deathwatch called Kill Squad. I know! Lets release another unrelated book about the Deathwatch and call it Kill Squad! That couldn't possibly cause a problem."

Now that you mention it I do remember you leaking that info on the omnibus. I feel a bit sheepish now. Despite my disappointment at the title I would love to see that cover art. Lastly, it sounds a bit cheesy but Crucible of Hate is still a much better title.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

joechip said:


> :shok:
> 
> Wow. I am just amazed at how stupid that is. What are they thinking?
> 
> ...


actually, those in BL who handle the POD stuff are in a different department from that of Marketing. seems the communication was a bit lax in this regard. As marketing wasn't aware they were calling the POD "Kill Squad" until i asked them about it via email. Would definitely cause some trouble with editorials with the names being the same...

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh that would be funny. Imagine it, they had finished printing all the copies of the new book and two execs are talking about, but then, all of a sudden, one exact goes:

"wait a second, what is the name of the first in the series?"

"Kill squad. Why?"

(lifts up a copy of the new book.)

"Fuck."

It would never happen, but god it would be funny.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

I am with Dark Angel with my opinion=very sceptical. If i end buying this novel than only after tons of positive reviews. Steve Parker writing so far is mediocre at best. Like Commissar Ploss I have been waiting for a deathwatch book for a long time but from reasons stated above I think I must wait more.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm definately looking forward to a Deathwatch novel.


----------

